# Crooked foody NYPD Pig



## Chef Niloc (Jan 14, 2014)

So I got arrested today because I wouldn't let a cop steal my knives. I'm waiting for the subway today wereing full chef uniform and a guy starts asking me about chef knives. So we are talking when a cop walks over and say "are you carying any knives on you?" I tell him yes with no hesitation and lift up my knife bag. He asks if he can look inside it and again I agree without hesitation. He then tells me that being a chef doesn't give me the right to carry "concealed deadly weapons" he's going to let me off with a warning but he will have to confiscate the knives!!??? At 1st I thought he was joking, he wasn't. He new exactly what I had in that roll, I new something "funny" was going on so I sad "sorry I wasn't aware it was illegal to carry my knives to work, but that I couldn't let him take them, I suggested that he call his Sargent. He sad F you and cuffed me. 4 hours later (2pm) his Sargent goes to "let me go" and gives me back my knife roll mines 2 Burks and a Nenox. It's now 1:20 am and I'm on my way home without knives in hand, had to call a lawyer and then had to file charges, great way to start the week. 
So my end of the night toast it to all the officers who are hurt or killed tonight in the line of duty, it's officer Sanchez karma hard at work.


----------



## panda (Jan 14, 2014)

wow dude that really blows, hope you get your knives back AND some additional 'please don't go to the press about this' incentives. maybe you'll land a get out of jail free card?


----------



## JDA_NC (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't wish harm on anyone & I know that's just liquor & frustration talking, but damn!! That is a pretty f'd up situation.

I've dealt with good police officers who have let me get by when they could have gotten me in a world of trouble - but I've also dealt with the bad ones as well who caused me a lot of problems & headache for doing absolutely nothing wrong. It's extremely frustrating to feel that powerless. There are plenty of things you can do to handle criminals and your run of the mill scumbags. Not so much for a cop.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 14, 2014)

It's unfortunate but there are just people who should not be allowed to wear uniforms because they cannot handle the power that comes with it. German history has some good examples for that...

Stefan


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 14, 2014)

That's F'd up Colin. Hopefully the fact that the Burkes are unmistakeabley one offs will make it a little easier to prove that they're yours. What a Douche!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 14, 2014)

That is f'd up!!! Who gives him right to steal your knives? They better return it in same condition rather than possibly cutting their pizzas on lunch room with them .Concealed deadly weapon ? Yes it could be but If he had the ballz he should try to confiscate some thugs guns , rather than a chefs ( while you were in your uniforms) heirloom tools of trade. Sorry to hear that


----------



## Geo87 (Jan 14, 2014)

That's just ridiculous! 
Sorry to hear that... 
Complete abuse of power right there.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jan 14, 2014)

seriously. **** the police.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 14, 2014)

What an outrage!

Hope this cop loses his job over this.


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 14, 2014)

that's just crazy, police these days are just so wrong. hope you get your knife back soon. karma will get him back dont worry.


----------



## ramenlegend (Jan 14, 2014)

were there any other knives left in your roll when they gave it back? and F the bad apples


----------



## ecchef (Jan 14, 2014)

That's _one_ of the reasons I came here. NYPD never gave me a problem (other than making me miss a train now and then) but the NJT cops were complete dicks. The Penn Station gestapo was pretty bad too. 

As for PO 'Dirty' Sanchez, have your attorney nail his ass to the wall. Maybe he didn't shake down enough crack dealers to cover his expenses that day. What precinct was he from?


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 14, 2014)

That's disgraceful, I'm sorry you were treated that way. I hope you nail his @ss to the wall!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds to me Colin,the police used lack of judgement.Maybe it is the times.The Hotel I worked at would get political VIP's.Had my Ice Chisel & knife bag inspected a few times.

Never had anything taken though,it is common sense that a cook needs his tools of the trade going to work.Perhaps cuz we are a tourist industry see cooks carring knife bags quite a bit,no problem.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 14, 2014)

Colin, according to the knife laws of New York, you are allowed to carry knives as long as they are part of your work. If you are traveling to and from work and are not brandishing the knives in a threatening manner you are fine. It would be like confiscating a knife from someone who just purchased them at a store and was heading home. If you have knives in your bag and a police officer ask to see them, never take them out of the bag yourself, hand him the bag and let him get them himself. If he tries to make you do it, set the bag on the ground, take 2 steps back and refuse. The NYPD wants you to open the bag and hand them the knife so, that they can arrest you for brandishing them in a threatening manner in public. They have quotas to fill. This comes from past experience myself and from my retired NYPD roommate.


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 14, 2014)

When I was in NYC I kept the few I brought in an over-the-shoulder pool cue case. Someone said I might get hassled if I had a knife bag.


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 14, 2014)

NYC, putting a stop to crazed chefs and Big Gulps.


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 14, 2014)

Simply pathetic but I've experienced similar.


----------



## Chefu (Jan 14, 2014)

After reading this post my blood pressure spiked. What a P!^%K. It's really a shame that you struggle to do the right things, work hard and be productive, and then a power drunk cop decides YOU are an easier target to make a quota than to actually go after the bad guys. Good luck to you -- I hope your lawsuit is successful and most importantly that you get your property back!


----------



## erikz (Jan 14, 2014)

I hope you get your stuff back. This is just an ordinary mugging by the people who should protect you from getting mugged in the first place. I hope this pig looses his job and pension over this one, good luck suing the **** out of him!


----------



## apathetic (Jan 14, 2014)

That is completely ridiculous! I hope you get back your knives quickly.


----------



## split0101 (Jan 14, 2014)

That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I have to say I never met a cop that I liked. They all seem to be the punk a$$es on power trips. Thank God you don't try to record them, or they would make up more bs reasons to give you a hard time.

I hope you get your knives back and I would not show them one once of mercy because they would not do the same for you.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow that's messed up. I really hope you get your knives back.


----------



## Sambal (Jan 14, 2014)

OUTRAGEOUS!

It reminds me when I was living there in the 60s and 70s why we sometimes called the place AMERIKA.

I hope you find a way to get this thug out of his uniform. And your knives back of course.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 14, 2014)

Anything we can do to help Colin, please keep us posted.


----------



## JHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

Media can be a powerful tool guys especially the social kind if we here share this story through Facebook Twitter and the like it may prove interesting. I have known many great cops and hate that there are ones like these out there. Colin keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2014)

NYC where the forth amendment is void. Good Luck Colin.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 14, 2014)

I've had my back and ass covered more times than I can count by good cops. No good guy wants to be associated with this kind of BS. The new mayor is trying to improve relations with the public. I would start by contacting his sargent and explaining that you don't want to paint every policeman with the same brush. You just want you property back, no questions asked. Perhaps it was just an oversight. It would be unfortunate to have an incident like this escalate over a simple misunderstanding. particularly in light of your desire to help promote the image of the police department. Give him an opportunity to make it right. Perhaps level heads will prevail.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jan 14, 2014)

The fact that they didn't charge me with anything but the role was missing knives when returned makes it obvious that this cop was just "Knife shopping" my lawyer said there was a good chance we could win a lawsuit or more likely achieve settlement by filing suit but that getting those specific knives returned was doubtful, that by doing so the officer would be admitting/proving that he committed a crime the house jeopardizing his job. So it seems best case scenario New York City taxpayers just bought this cop some nice knives gives new meaning to the term "dirty Sanchez"


----------



## Danvil (Jan 14, 2014)

The NYC police are embroiled in a scandal ripping millions off of SSDI, maybe Officer Sanchez has some involvement in that. I'd call that worthless new Marxist Mayor you have and let's see him stand up for the, "little guy" against some of the crooks in the NYPD. I hope there is someway you can get your knives back and get some money for loss of your work tools. What if he pulled this on an electrician or a plumber, that would be a felony and so should this be for that dirt bag cop.

Some areas have strong laws against stealing a workers tools that he uses to make a living. Maybe there could be a legal tie in that would make this a US Department of Labor or the NY State Dept. of Labor BS case, but who knows. Always seems like the gubmint works for the gubmint and not the taxpayer, but I wish you the best. I know I'd be burning up over this.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 14, 2014)

Bro. Im heated right now. Had similar run ins with the po here in Washington 8 years ago. When theyre mad theyre mad. And I have anger issues, so I got mad too. I got my as$ beat and stomped on by 6 cops and got let out of jail the next day because the judge gave me two options: 2 years, or she lets me go with no charges, and I sign a paper that I will never talk about what happened. *** kind of legal bs is that? I hope Sanchez loses his job and benefits, what a dirty piece of s^it pig. F that guy dude. Lowlife.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 14, 2014)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Bro. Im heated right now. Had similar run ins with the po here in Washington 8 years ago. When theyre mad theyre mad. And I have anger issues, so I got mad too. I got my as$ beat and stomped on by 6 cops and got let out of jail the next day because the judge gave me two options: 2 years, or she lets me go with no charges, and I sign a paper that I will never talk about what happened. *** kind of legal bs is that? I hope Sanchez loses his job and benefits, what a dirty piece of s^it pig. F that guy dude. Lowlife.



That's some ********.. I would never EVER have signed that agreement. The judge was just intimidating you, no WAY the 2 years would have stood up at appeal. Also, just saying you probably shouldnt talk about what happened even online. IP addresses can be traced.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 14, 2014)

Land of the free, home of the brave. Just saw this here http://thinkprogress.org/justice/2014/01/14/3158301/kelly-thomas-murder-verdict/ and if they can get away that easily with murder, I am not sure stealing somebody's livelihood and abusing power will be getting much attention. 

Stefan


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jan 14, 2014)

I can see it now welcome to "kitchen cop hating sup form" from reading on line today it looks like this type of thing has been fairly common practice and NYC sense 2011. Thought crooked cops went 70s? I guess now that They are not getting paid off as much from the mob these days they have to supplement their income elsewhere? It's also likely police officers have built-up anger as they are not able to physically take it out on minorities as much as they use to be?


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 14, 2014)

Chef Niloc said:


> I can see it now welcome to "kitchen cop hating sup form" from reading on line today it looks like this type of thing has been fairly common practice and NYC sense 2011. Thought crooked cops went 70s? I guess now that They are not getting paid off as much from the mob these days they have to supplement their income elsewhere? It's also likely police officers have built-up anger as they are not able to physically take it out on minorities as much as they use to be?



Sounds logical.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd still try to take the high road at first, as tough as it might be. At some point, how you respond now may influence people who are in a position to act.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 14, 2014)

did they give you a receipt for what they took?

that is unbelievable!!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 14, 2014)

Chef Andy said:


> That's some ********.. I would never EVER have signed that agreement. The judge was just intimidating you, no WAY the 2 years would have stood up at appeal. Also, just saying you probably shouldnt talk about what happened even online. IP addresses can be traced.



agreed..i would have shut up and asked for a lawyer. not said a single word. 

game on like donkey kong! my family are all cops. some of the most honest folks ever. they would be pissed to have such actions taint the job.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 14, 2014)

boomchakabowwow said:


> agreed..i would have shut up and asked for a lawyer. not said a single word.
> 
> game on like donkey kong! my family are all cops. some of the most honest folks ever. they would be pissed to have such actions taint the job.



Yeah I bet they'd be pissed. In a city as large as new York there's bound to be a few bad apples.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 14, 2014)

next..that idiot will be stopping carpenters..to get free hammers.

damn..this thread pisses me off..sorry it happened to you bud. i think i would have let the idiot read me my rights..and just shut up from there..i'd then get my attorney. not said a single word. 

sanchez would have let you go..


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 14, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Land of the free, home of the brave. Just saw this here http://thinkprogress.org/justice/2014/01/14/3158301/kelly-thomas-murder-verdict/ and if they can get away that easily with murder, I am not sure stealing somebody's livelihood and abusing power will be getting much attention.
> 
> Stefan



Don't want to hijack the thread but That kid was son of my wife's coworker, somebody killed him for fun and got only 4 YEARS for it!!! I can imagine what the family went through and two more kids got killed from attacks like this last one being on New Years .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohbewon (Jan 14, 2014)

"With great power, comes great responsibility..." This guy obviously doesn't get it. 
I'd go to jail over two Burke's and a Nenox for sure. 
TSK, TSk...dirty Sanchez.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jan 14, 2014)

I did go to jail over it and I still got jacked.


----------



## ohbewon (Jan 14, 2014)

Dang...that makes me sick. Sorry man. That's super lame.


----------



## Nmko (Jan 14, 2014)

That's seriously wrong. Hope you get your knives back. 

I carry mine in a backpack so as to not arouse suspicion, and don't wear my uniform outside of work for H+S reasons. However its legal in OZ to carry chef knives with you if you are heading to or from work and so long as they aren't exposed. I've had a cop pull me up and tell me its "illegal to carry them - only to be disappointed when i pulled up the bookmark in my phone of the legislation claiming otherwise... he became really friendly after that. Shame you guys have such terribly corrupt law enforcement.....


----------



## eshua (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear about this bs. I just e-mailed my local pd asking for information about local laws.


----------



## bear1889 (Jan 14, 2014)

We have given police too much power over normal law abiding citizens.


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 14, 2014)

As much as I don't like P.O.s, I have a problem with the term "pig". Just saying.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jan 14, 2014)

This sucks Colin, I think it's hard for some people to understand others' feelings about the police. My father always raised me to keep them at arms length, not trust them worth a damn, and just shut the hell up. I know some people are talking about getting their lawyer and this and that, but last time I saw somebody tell a cop they wanted to talk to their lawyer, things didn't go so well for them, just saying. I'm not saying this clearly corrupt cop would act a fool once you mentioned lawyer, but damn he clearly doesn't care about the law, why would he care about your lawyer, his word, your word, your screwed. I also say the high road ceases to exist when you get robbed by a 'keeper of the peace'. I wish you luck in affecting his job like he messed with your livelihood, good luck keeping upright.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jan 14, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> As much as I don't like P.O.s, I have a problem with the term "pig". Just saying.



Sorry salty the term cop would be More appropriate although for a long time it was considered just as derogatory, taken from the Dutch term kapen, meaning to take or to steal. Funny P.O.'s don't mind being called cops anymore, guess if the term fits. I wish the


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 14, 2014)

When I worked with them "copper" was the current term. I still like it.

or just bust out "on the job".


----------



## ecchef (Jan 14, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> As much as I don't like P.O.s, I have a problem with the term "pig". Just saying.



I agree. It's an affront to a great tasting animal!

Seriously though, I've know more than a few NYPD and on the whole they're a pretty decent lot considering where they work. LHPD held _all_ my knives, work related and otherwise, for over two months (don't ask) and I got them back in perfect condition. They didn't even open the bags. Stand up guys. You're going to get a few shitbirds now and then especially where the departments are large and the unions are strong and they're bound by quota hiring systems. 

NYC has the Civilian Complaint Form https://www.nyc.gov/html/ccrb/html/complaint.html which is where I'd start in your case. Get a copy of the arrest/incident report too before they have a chance to doctor it.


----------



## Bill Burke (Jan 15, 2014)

Da$%, Colin sorry to here about this. If you need a statement of value I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jan 15, 2014)

ecchef said:


> Get a copy of the arrest/incident report too before they have a chance to doctor it.



Oh Jesus Christ you're kidding me


----------



## Zerob (Jan 15, 2014)

NYC knife law is covered under the New York City Administrative Code § 10-133.

b. It shall be unlawful for any person to carry on his or her person or have in such person's possession, in any public place, street, or park any knife which has a blade length of four inches or more.
c. It shall be unlawful for any person in a public place, street or park, to wear outside of his or her clothing or carry in open view any knife with an exposed or unexposed blade unless such person is actually using such knife for a lawful purpose as set forth in subdivision d of this section.
d. The provisions of subdivisions b and c of this section shall not apply to
(1) persons in the military service of the state of New York when duly authorized to carry or display knives pursuant to regulations issued by the chief of staff to the governor;
(2) police officers and peace officers as defined in the criminal procedure law;
(3) participants in special events when authorized by the police commissioner;
(4) persons in the military or other service of the United States, in pursuit of official duty authorized by federal law;
(5) emergency medical technicians or voluntary or paid ambulance drivers while engaged in the performance of their duties; or
(6) any person displaying or in possession of a knife otherwise in violation of this section when such knife
(a) is being used for or transported immediately to or from a place where it is used for hunting, fishing, camping, hiking, picnicking or any employment, trade or occupation customarily requiring the use of such knife; or
(b) is displayed or carried by a member of a theatrical group, drill team, military or para-military unit or veterans organization, to, from, or during a meeting, parade or other performance or practice for such event, which customarily requires the carrying of such knife; or
(c) is being transported directly to or from a place of purchase, sharpening or repair, packaged in such a manner as not to allow easy access to such knife while it is transported; or
(d) is displayed or carried by a duly enrolled member of the Boy or Girl Scouts of America or a similar organization or society and such display or possession is necessary to participate in the activities of such organization or society.


----------



## Zerob (Jan 15, 2014)

It's strange they even took your knives. U were coming from work and your profession uses knives. It's an unlawful arrest and that's why they didn't paper you. I'd call for your knives back and hope they don't give you too much of a stink. Be courteous and let them know you need them for work. If there is a problem consult a lawyer.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 15, 2014)

I really hope you will get them back. But if NYC is like HNL, chances are that you will get three Forschner paring knives bought from the lowest bidder in about 2 1/2 years... Good luck!

Stefan


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 15, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Land of the free, home of the brave. Just saw this here http://thinkprogress.org/justice/2014/01/14/3158301/kelly-thomas-murder-verdict/ and if they can get away that easily with murder, I am not sure stealing somebody's livelihood and abusing power will be getting much attention.
> 
> Stefan



Sorry , same name wrong country


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 15, 2014)

Any updates on this ? Did you get your knives back?


----------



## bear1889 (Jan 15, 2014)

Might be worth contacting these guys.

http://kniferights.org

http://kniferights.org


----------



## Mingooch (Jan 15, 2014)

As a Police Officer in NJ, I say to you this was a very wrong incident. I strongly advise that in addition to your lawsuit that you contact Internal Affairs or whatever they call it in NY. Additionally take notes so that you don't forget details later, like who at work that night might have witnessed you with those specific lost knives. Short of a miracle, you wont get those knives back, but you might very well get the money back to replace them. I know it is a ton of aggravation and effort, but make sure you go forward with this. As a Law Enforcement Officer, this stuff disgusts me. There are bad apples in every career and they tarnish what the rest do right on a daily basis. 
As to some other comments here. Don't worry about them doctoring the report, people watch too many movies. What might happen is that the arrest inventory will omit those knives, that is likely based on the situation that you described. Did they inventory in front of you? They are not required to, but sometimes do to get a more accurate description of items. Did u sign a property sheet that listed what was on your person when it was taken from you? Did u sign a property sheet when it was returned to you?


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Damn that sucks. Be a Bulldog on this and if you have any customers that work in the NYPD or are somehow connected they may be able to help.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just came back to this thread, got pissed off, and am leaving. Still hope you get your knives back and sanchez gets a good ol fashioned baton beating one of these nights. What a dirty heck.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm without words...almost. I despise NYC for many reasons, this being one of them. Constitutional rights stripped away on many levels, and unfortunely it affects everyone living in New York state. Sue the hell out of the precinct, contact internal affairs, contact local news/radio stations and put this all over the internet. Most cops are good, but the few that are not ruin it for all. Good luck and hope to hear a happy ending.

Those who surrender freedom for security will not have, nor do they deserve, either one. Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Miles (Jan 16, 2014)

Completely messed up.


----------



## mhenry (Jan 19, 2014)

In my youth I had many altercations with the cops. All I can say that the only time I had a problem, got locked up, or lost my $hit is when is was acting like an a$$hole. A crooked foodie cop really what are the odds??? Just sayin'


----------



## chefpaulm (Feb 1, 2014)

Chef Niloc
I feel your pain. Thing have gotten out of control in New York City. I have carried cutlery in and out of the city for 20 yrs( I live in Long Island about 40 min out of the city). Its gotten to the point that I have to carry my knife bag in another bag (duffle or large back pack which is nuts! Now they need probable cause to search btw don't wear your whites. Hang in there Bro!


----------



## ecchef (Feb 3, 2014)

Now I remember why I came here.

Any update on this Colin?


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Feb 9, 2014)

I travel to New York every year for a knife seminar in northern New York not far from Woodstock. We never had any trouble, but since 911 there have been New York City cops on duty up in the Catskills, because that's where the water for the city comes from. We have been harassed a few times. I know there are a lot of good people in New York, but over the past few years we have been joking about the peoples republic of New York. I personally laugh every time I see one of the license plates; "the empire state" I think to myself yeah the empire of New York, where they rule the world from. I know there are some people with that mentality. 
I am sorry to hear about this Colin. I agree with Mingooch that you should contact internal affairs as well as filing suit.
My uncle was a sherrifs deputy for 20+ years and it really pisses me off that cops forget they are supposed to be public servants first and keepers of the peace, not bullies with a gun and badge.
As some one that was a lightweight and a nerd for most of my life, the only thing that really stirs my pot anymore are bullies. 
I wish you all the luck in the world buddy, I hope this guy gets busted down to cleaning sewer pipes, down below subway level.
Del


----------



## erikz (Feb 10, 2014)

Sadly enough dirty cops are everywhere. 

Tonight a show is going to air here where the producers dropped wallets full of cash at the front desk of several police stations in larger Dutch cities with the remark that the wallets were found on the street. The next day the person who got their ID the wallet picks it up and in about 80% of the cases a substantial amount of the cash was missing. The officer on duty then blames it on the good Samaritan who found the wallet, but in this case (or at least 80% of them) the show proves the police are just ordinary thieves.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd like to think that the good cops far outnumber the bad cops, even in NY. For all the f'd up things I've got caught doing, I can only remember one situation where the guy (a Port Authority cop) was being a unconscionable jackass, even though that time I was totally in the right. It also helps to have a few PBA cards, just in case.

So, Colin...any update?


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 10, 2014)

my roommate is retired NYPD. She even notices it, she says todays cops are about as corrupt and disrespectful as they get. She came from a time when they were starting to cleanup the force and give it a better image. That lasted about 10 years and now everything is getting worse again. I used to live in Harlem and everyone would get off the streets on TNT nights. TNT stands for Tuesday's and Thursday's on those days the young rookie cops and a few older cops travel around neighborhoods in Harlem in groups of up to 10 officers. They grab every minority they can find, no matter if they are doing anything or not. They harass , beat the hell out of them and when they try to defend themselves, beat them some more, I have seen them plant drugs on guys and weapons. I have seen them arrest people on the street for taking videos of the brutality. Hell I watched six cops grab two guys that I was on the subway with for the last hour and swear that they just watched them sell drugs to an undercover officer. When the guys protested the police officers shoved them both through a glass store front and called for back up. 8 cop cars arrived and they began stomping on them and hitting them with batons. When I tried to tell them they were innocent I was told that if I didn't leave I would recieve the same treatment as them and would be going to jail. I protested and was pretty much told if I opened my mouth again, I was going to the morgue.
I moved out of Harlem not because of the 4 murders that happened in the 2 years I was there but, because of the cops. 
Four cops let me die when I had my first stroke and collapsed on the train platform right at their feet. Witnesses said, the four police officers kicked me out of the way and stepped over me to get away and offered no assistance, they didn't even call for help. I haven't found very many cops here in the city that are very helpful or even courteous to the public. Try asking for directions sometime. These guys don't even know how to get around their own beat. I don't hate cops, I have just met very few lately that I would even call good people. You know what as good as the FDNY firemen are they are just as much douchebags as the cops. I can't tell you how many times in the businesses I have worked over the years that we had to bribe, fire marshals, chiefs and other high ranking fire officials just to get our permits and certifications even though we were in compliance anyway.


----------



## erikz (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, thats just terrible sach....


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 10, 2014)

sachem allison said:


> my roommate is retired NYPD. She even notices it, she says todays cops are about as corrupt and disrespectful as they get. She came from a time when they were starting to cleanup the force and give it a better image. That lasted about 10 years and now everything is getting worse again. I used to live in Harlem and everyone would get off the streets on TNT nights. TNT stands for Tuesday's and Thursday's on those days the young rookie cops and a few older cops travel around neighborhoods in Harlem in groups of up to 10 officers. They grab every minority they can find, no matter if they are doing anything or not. They harass , beat the hell out of them and when they try to defend themselves, beat them some more, I have seen them plant drugs on guys and weapons. I have seen them arrest people on the street for taking videos of the brutality. Hell I watched six cops grab two guys that I was on the subway with for the last hour and swear that they just watched them sell drugs to an undercover officer. When the guys protested the police officers shoved them both through a glass store front and called for back up. 8 cop cars arrived and they began stomping on them and hitting them with batons. When I tried to tell them they were innocent I was told that if I didn't leave I would recieve the same treatment as them and would be going to jail. I protested and was pretty much told if I opened my mouth again, I was going to the morgue.
> I moved out of Harlem not because of the 4 murders that happened in the 2 years I was there but, because of the cops.
> Four cops let me die when I had my first stroke and collapsed on the train platform right at their feet. Witnesses said, the four police officers kicked me out of the way and stepped over me to get away and offered no assistance, they didn't even call for help. I haven't found very many cops here in the city that are very helpful or even courteous to the public. Try asking for directions sometime. These guys don't even know how to get around their own beat. I don't hate cops, I have just met very few lately that I would even call good people. You know what as good as the FDNY firemen are they are just as much douchebags as the cops. I can't tell you how many times in the businesses I have worked over the years that we had to bribe, fire marshals, chiefs and other high ranking fire officials just to get our permits and certifications even though we were in compliance anyway.



That's horrendous. I cant even imagine what I would do in any of those situations... The cops in ottawa are like happy little puppies compared to that.


----------

